# В период обострения ходить или лежать?



## evavakina (21 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане! Хочу задать вопрос, быть может, глупый, но он очень меня беспокоит. Вбила себе в голову, что "движение-это жизнь", и это правда. Но: как себя вести в случае обострения, как можно больше ходить, несмотря на боль? сколько можно лежать в день по времени, чтобы не ослабли\атрофировались мышцы? боль подкашивает, ходить получается с трудом. Хожу по квартире, стараюсь не ложиться как можно дольше. С мая месяца много лежала, в том числе, в больницах. Болят ноги, причем, боль какая-то не мышечная, а болит как будто кожа и слои мягких тканей под кожей.....ощущение жжения, пекут колени, передняя сторона бедра, боковая сторона бедра, голеностопы. Утром встаю на ступни, как на иголочки. Ходить или лежать? в каком объеме? кто подскажет? буду очень благодарна, да и другие прочтут-будет полезно знать. Заранее большое спасибо!

сколько по времени можно в день лежать?


----------



## Марина1981 (16 Фев 2018)

Почему-то никто не ответил,острый период 2 дня или больше?В острый период постельный режим.А потом 40 минут ходить 20 минут лежать.Так мне говорили.


----------



## Марина1981 (16 Фев 2018)

Почему у вас болят ноги?это после операции?А спина не болит? Наверное, обследования нужны.


----------



## горошек (16 Фев 2018)

@evavakina, а организм что подсказывает? Тут вот многие пишут, что от ходьбы им легче. У меня тоже болят все ноги, бедра, ягодицы, в паху. От ходьбы боль расползается ещё больше. И утихает, хоть и не полностью от долгого лежания. Но работала, на больничный не шла, приходилось двигаться. А пошла на больничный, по возможности лежу. Вот и решила тоже сделать гимнастику для острого периода, и то только первую часть. Теперь вообще всё болит ещё хуже и отлежаться не получается уже. Всё наверно индивидуально. А ведь нашёптывал, наверно мой организм: лежи и не шевелись сколько можно.


----------



## Юля Денисова (21 Окт 2018)

мне при лежании легче


----------

